# TCH - Touchcorp Limited



## System (22 March 2015)

Touchcorp has developed, built, owns and operates a scalable software platform (the Touch System) that is used by blue-chip corporates in the convenience retail, healthcare, government and telecommunications sectors. The platform enables the delivery of non-physical products, services and entitlements (Electronic Products) to Consumers via in-store and self-service methods.

http://www.touchcorp.com


----------



## So_Cynical (24 February 2017)

Floated in March 2015 at $1.40 per share, i bought the day after the big dive, 23rd Dec 2016 @ $1.01 watched it go a little lower and sideways for the last 9 weeks then yesterdays massive move up on the Afterpay announcement.

http://www.afr.com/business/banking...rpay-touchcorp-agree-to-marry-20170223-gujmv9

Afterpay uses the Torchcorp platform so some significant synergy's i imagine, TCH owns 26% of AFY anyway, another stock that flew under the radar for many i imagine...love getting in at a lower price than almost everyone else. 
~


----------



## skc (24 February 2017)

Nice entry.

I held a position not long after they listed and took the opportunity to exit on yesterday's spike, realising a loss. I contemplated on adding more to the position at $1 - TCH was trading at a slight discount to AFY at the time with the rest of the business thrown in for free - but I just wasn't confident that AFY can hold it's value long enough until TCH stage a recovery. 

AFY is enjoying the market's love, but I can't be sure it'd be sustainable. It feels like one of those 12-18 month stories (like 1PG, RFN, YOW etc)... may be I am wrong.

Now the deal is essentially 0.64 AFY per TCH. Noting however that TCH held 50m AFY shares - so TCH's operation is valued at ~0.26 per AFY, or ~65c a share using AFY @ $2.50. TCH itself traded as high as $2.50 *before *AFY was even listed. I can't help but think that AFY used it's inflated share price to fleece one on TCH, and the fact that TCH agreed to such a valuation means I should probably sell as well.


----------



## So_Cynical (7 July 2017)

Merger complete, TCH and AFY have become APT - Afterpay Touch Group.


----------



## System (12 July 2017)

On July 11th, 2017, Touchcorp Limited (TCH) was removed from the ASX's official list at the request of the Company, pursuant to Listing Rule 17.11,  following implementation of the scheme of arrangement between the Company and its shareholders in connection with the acquisition of all the shares in the Company by Afterpay Touch Group Limited.


----------

